# multiple Tivo receivers in same location



## arlyons (Sep 21, 2003)

Some questions. I have seen some of the answers but would like to confirm.

1) It seems that none of the available Tivo receivers have UHF remotes. What suggestions are there for making the IR to UHF conversion on these remotes/receivers? Can two receivers be made functional with UHF remotes and operate in the same area (house) without interfering?

2) Is ther only one Tivo fee ($5) per household or does a per receiver Tivo fee apply?

3) Can the three LNB dish feed two Tivo receivers without any additional switches or splitters?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

arlyons said:



> Some questions. I have seen some of the answers but would like to confirm.
> 
> 1) It seems that none of the available Tivo receivers have UHF remotes. What suggestions are there for making the IR to UHF conversion on these remotes/receivers? Can two receivers be made functional with UHF remotes and operate in the same area (house) without interfering?


Get some IR/UHF cones, change the remote code on ONE of the receiver/remote pair & you're all set.



> 2) Is ther only one Tivo fee ($5) per household or does a per receiver Tivo fee apply?


Per household/D* account.



> 3) Can the three LNB dish feed two Tivo receivers without any additional switches or splitters?


Yes.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

arlyons said:


> Some questions. I have seen some of the answers but would like to confirm.
> 
> 1) It seems that none of the available Tivo receivers have UHF remotes. What suggestions are there for making the IR to UHF conversion on these remotes/receivers? Can two receivers be made functional with UHF remotes and operate in the same area (house) without interfering?
> 
> ...


In regards to #3 - if you plan to have any more receivers beyond these two, you will have to buy a larger multi-switch, or use a cascading multi-switch setup.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Karl Foster said:


> In regards to #3 - if you plan to have any more receivers beyond these two, you will have to buy a larger multi-switch, or use a cascading multi-switch setup.


If you buy them through D* with free setup, they tend to give you the appropriate switch for free.

I have a 4X8...no charge..... for three DTivos. Ready for HDTV too now thanks to a free dish upgrade from the Movers program.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Karl Foster said:


> In regards to #3 - if you plan to have any more receivers beyond these two, you will have to buy a larger multi-switch, or use a cascading multi-switch setup.


What does "cascading" mean?


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Cascading is a newer type of multiswitch that can cascade off of another multiswitch. It is needed with the multi-sat dishes that have a built-in 4 port multiswitch (like all all new PIII dishes) If you do not have a cascading multiswitch, it will not pass voltage changes from the receiver.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

How can you tell if it's a cascadable multiswitch? Are there 1X2 switches to cascade?

(trying to get a friend dual tuner Tivo without rewiring his house).

Thanks.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

No, a multiswitch would not work to give one line the same function as 2 lines.

There are expensive stackers, that "stack" one polarity on top of the other frequency in order to provide both the odd and even frequencies on one line. A Destacker is needed at the other end. These are most often used in Multi-dwelling units (i.e apartments or condos), and like I said, for one use, they are typically more expensive than re-wiring. 

A more affordable alternative might to be locating the DTIVO in the basement, and use an IR repeater "cone" to sent the remote signals. but then you'd need a MTS modulator to get stereo, and you'd loose the DD audio option. (I use a repeater and control my living room D* receiver and it's sent to my bedroom on channel 3, but mono is OK for me there)

Note: the $99 FFDVR promo includes pro installation


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Unfortunately, the friend already has the Tivo. No big deal, he'll just have to let me run a new wire or suffer with only one tuner.


----------

